# old hunting bows



## Mykey

Don't have a pic on this computer but i still shoot an 04 Bowtech Liberty and love it so much i just can't seem to move on to a new one. It's had several different strings and has lots of battle scars but man it's a deer killing machine. It's smooth as butter to draw, vibration free, quite as a church mouse, plenty fast but best of all.....it's paid for! What more could you want.


----------



## aballl18

r me and mykey the only ppl that have old bow?


----------



## ffhunter

I have an 06 Hoyt Trykon! Just bought it used off of AT in September. My first bow!


----------



## flintcreek6412

I guess my Vulcan is considered old by some standards on here. My signature indicates what it's job is. It has certainly been used and abused and just keeps killing.


----------



## WEEGEE

I have every bow i ever bought back to a damon howitt in '65
the model t jennings to a collection of bear bows all except the signature takedown,
been with pse for 25 yrs or so and have all the machs.
Must have killed a hundred with the mach 4 and mach 6 .

Pse makes some nice takedowns like the raven and others i have and yes they'll kill deer.

When i die come to the estate auction for some hard to find (worthless)compound bows.or the arrowhead collection.


----------



## aballl18

no one has an old bear or hoyt that they have fixed up


----------



## Sub-Urban-Deer

I shoot a 1996 jennings Buckmaster. Say what you will about them, I can still knock deer down with it every season, and am field accurate out to 45 yards. Its heavy, kinda loud, and slow/heavy shooting 2315 aluminum shafts, 125 grain heads, but it works fine, I have never had a deer jump the string with it. BTW no stabilizer, no string dampeners either. call me old skool fool. LOL
I would love to step up and into a Bowtech in 2009, maybe I will find a decent enough deal on one soon. :darkbeer:


----------



## madsammer

I have a '02 Mathews Legacy. This year was its first miss.
It's known as the "meat stick"


----------



## tguil

Did I hear "Hoyt"? I three "old" Hoyts that are as good as new -- a Prohunter (mid 80's) a Provantage and a Spectra Eclipse (both early 90's). I also have Bear takedown recurve (early 80's). My "new" bow is a 2002 Hoyt Protec. 

I have no plans to buy a new bow until someone comes out with a good lookin' light weight smooth shootin' fast "fingers" bow.

Tom :shade:


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

i still shoot a Mathews Ultramax. i shoot 3-d with it, and hunt with it. 

Its just sitting right now, i dont have it setup. But i will soon, Its gonna be my 3-d/ hunting bow.

I like it.


----------



## Sub-Urban-Deer

oh yea I forgot to give honorable mention to my bear kodiak recurve(1993). Its in brand new condition as I used it only as handful of times before I decided to buy a comppound bow. Those recurves are expensive now adays. I think I got it for $214 back then.


----------



## Protecsafari

I'm running an '04 Hoyt I bought new, and a late 80's Oneida Screaming Eagle.
For bowfishing I have a late 80's High Country Sniper.
I do have an '07 Mathews though.

Like tguil said, I'd be up for a nice new fingers bow, but then if somebody actually made one, modern stuff, 40 ish on ATA and 55% let off, I'd have to refer to that other thread (60 vs 70 lbs).

I'd like to run a barebow, off the shelf, around 60-65# fingers.


----------



## JLBSparks

I got an '04 UltraTec, but I didn't use it this year. My mid? late? '80's PSE MagnaFlite Express is my turkey bow. There are several other older bows that get shot occasionally, but never go to the field anymore. I just traded an old Pearson recurve that I've had forever for an identical one with a lighter draw that I hope to possibly use next year. Meanwhile, I'm lovin' my Guardian.


----------



## IChim2

This is the oldest one i own that i bought new.A Darton Cyclone 70lb.I'm getting ready to put new center serve on it.Good shootin bow.


----------



## Zach_Harmon

I just bought my dad a Drenalin with my own money, and i am only 15, and he was so excited! But anyways he has had hit Mathews for 12 years! It was still a shooter!


----------



## BowKil

Is this old enough? Bear Hunter Indian....


----------



## MOHALucan

Here is my former bow- '04 Hoyt ViperTec...... that's as old as I can get....lol. It was my first bow...


----------



## Elkmark

I’m still shooting a Martin Jaguars purchased in 1996. I don’t have a picture. It still functions as good as it did the day I flicked the first sliver. But, I just bought a new Mathews Switchback. I just couldn’t resist. I’m tired of packing the thing in the brush, getting old you know. I need to lighten up. 

My son tells me I only have so many steps left and I have to spend prudently. What ever that means. I still manage keep up when it's flat or down fill, but have to admit I am slowing down on the up hill grades.


----------



## removed1

i still consider my '04 g2 buckmaster to be new to the game.:darkbeer:


----------



## firecapt186

I have a 99 HC Ultra flex. Don't know how many deer i've killed with it. I killed 2 with it this year.


----------



## CSS bowhunter

I just got rid of my CSS Chalenger that was a 1999 model this year. I figured it was time to upgrade, I took 22 deer with that bow and it's still in great condition.


----------



## TMan51

The newest one hanging is an '06 Safari Vtec, my BHFS spot bow, but the ones in front have been in use since I picked them up, some were used, from ebay and AT. The Razortec has been good for 1-2 deer a year since '03, and this year I managed to get one with each of the hunting bows(6) as a kind of personal goal. '03 Supertec, '03 Havoctec, '03 Cybertec, '03 Razortec, '05 Vipertec, and behind the pole a '05 Turbotec. I'm waiting for a set of Strings for another Supertec on the bench in the background.


----------



## birdman

My 1995 Z max still lays them down...i have a 96 browning and a 97 golden eagle iron eagle that i still shoot once in a while.. i sold my mathews (2) ultra max's and i may, i said may, try a 82nd airborne or a mathews 6.5 rezzen...still looking at the pros and cons...just really hard to give up my old ZMAX...JMO


----------



## 2005Ultramag

My first bow. 

A 2005 Hoyt Ultramag

Killed my first archery deer with it in the 06-07 season.

I've retired it from hunting since I got my Trykon XL, and plan to use it for spots, and field shoots this season.


----------



## curverbowruss

I have no pictures, but I am still hunting, and killing deer every year with a Hoyt Striker that has the updated cam-basically a striker retrofit with striker II parts-about a 2001 model. I just put a Vital Gear 3 pin triangle sight on it. I still shoot a NAP prong rest. I use a string loop on the bow with updated string, and buss cable. Use a Tru-ball talon type release, and the trusty old Hoyt still lays the deer down. I will use this bow until it flys to pieces, or it can no longer be repaired. Many call it a dinosaur--it still takes deer just like my buddies brand new bow. Older doesn't mean it won't kill game. I like many of the new bows--just won't give up a rig that has proven many times over while hunting--it gets the job done---at least the deer I shot with it this year didn't complain that the rig I was using was an antique. My bow, and chest freezer have a few years on them, but the meat in freezer is well up to date


----------



## txcookie

My 97 (I think ) Mathews feather Max. Back up rig


----------



## txcookie

Can anyone help me with my Mcafe security system? It stops me from being able to see alot of pics to include my own! The one above I can no longer see:mg:


----------



## jflars

*Old Bear grizzly II*



aballl18 said:


> no one has an old bear or hoyt that they have fixed up


I have and still shoot a Old Bear Grizz. See www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=783484

Also a Bear super Kodiak


----------



## mn5503

Oldest one I have and my first compound, Bear Whitetail Hunter. I think everyone had one of these...


----------



## SSgt Maynard

Dont know how to put pictures on here but I got an old Martin Onza lefty. Thinking about selling it though. Just bought a Bear Lights Out.


----------



## kulprit

My first bow is an American Archery Cheetah all wood compound bow. I have had it for for 22 years now since I was 11. Has a range of 35-50lbs and a holding weight of 26lbs and 43" long. Its the lightest bow I have ever shot,,,definatly not the fastest though :wink: 

Shooting 2315 Lite Easton XX78 Super Slam! With Koplin Twisters



This is my second bow a Browning Nitro 80 sporting a Impact Archery sight, T.K.O. Drop Away Rest, Kwikee Kwiver, Limb Saver Cable Slide, Limb Savers, and a 12oz Cobra and Browning Stabilizer. Cobra Pro Caliper Release


Shooting Carbon Express Maxima's with Muzzy 100 grain 3 blade *"Bad to the Bone"*


----------



## bearlover20

*what year*

Do you know about what year these were made? I'm thinking of starting up bow hunting for next year. Gotta get practicing. Anyway, my dad has the same kind. Just curious as to when these might have been made. Thanks!

Abby


----------



## bearlover20

Hi, my dad has the exact same bow. Like you said, just about everyone had one. I was curious if you know when these were made. I'm thinking of taking up bow hunting for next year. Thanks!

Abby


----------



## 410gage

Bear Grizzly should qualify.


----------



## 9 point

LOL three or for years old. I used to shoot on a few pro staffs. two new bows a year. Nice but got old believe it or not. Switched to Trad last year and having a blast. Most my hunting is done with a 21 year old widow and a few I made myself. Also blew the dust off a 20 year old oneida. I forgot how good those bows where and are. . Been shooting it alot. Sold all seven of my BowTechs and having a blast.


----------



## jays375

The first brand new bow I bought was a Proline Point Blank.They made a Matchpoint but couldn't afford it.Still have my first bow which is Wing Gull recurve that I recently dug out and refinished.


----------



## treehermit

aballl18 said:


> no one has an old bear or hoyt that they have fixed up


'89 Hoyt Rocket...


----------



## One eye

How about my 1957 Bear Kodiak? Or my 1969 Bear Kodiak Magnum?


----------



## gmwilkes

I've got my only bow I've ever bought. its a 1999 Buck brand bow. cant remeber the model but i like it. Its not the best in the world, and i have yet to kill a deer with it, but ive invested my time shooting it and will be hunting with it next year. Gonna need a new string, but as long as it lasts im happy.


----------



## waldguy

Sold my Bear Whitetail II. Never did really like it much.

Still have my Bear Minuteman take-down recurve (70s). First bow. Success on the second day out.

Now shooting a single cam bow only about 10 years old. I consider it new and modern as per my signature.


----------



## easttnarcher

1999 PSE Nova, but I just got back from buying a 2011 PSE Brute.


----------



## It Hoyt's

WEEGEE said:


> I have every bow i ever bought back to a damon howitt in '65
> the model t jennings to a collection of bear bows all except the signature takedown,
> been with pse for 25 yrs or so and have all the machs.
> Must have killed a hundred with the mach 4 and mach 6 .
> 
> Pse makes some nice takedowns like the raven and others i have and yes they'll kill deer.
> 
> When i die come to the estate auction for some hard to find (worthless)compound bows.or the arrowhead collection.


 wish I still had my Mach 4 that is one bad bow


----------



## pybowhtr

MY Darton Avalanche gets the job done for me. It is may everyday hunting bow .


----------



## FiremanJeff

Man, I just looove stories about old bows still getting the job done afield! Wish I had kept the great bows I had in the 80's, like my Martin Cougar II (first bow) - beautiful workmanship went into those laminated limbs. Can't think of it as "obsolete".

Jeff


----------



## Arobie120

My hoyt superslam. 84# Twisted archer strings Pse f-22 sight. QAD drop away rest. 
Got this for a fishing bow. Poundage way to much. Using it for a back up. Slinging a 435 gr. Arrow at 273. Not bad for a 20 yr old bow
I drilled and tapped it for a string stop. Took a lot of the vibration out.


----------



## FiremanJeff

Arobie120 said:


> My hoyt superslam. 84# Twisted archer strings Pse f-22 sight. QAD drop away rest.
> Got this for a fishing bow. Poundage way to much. Using it for a back up. Slinging a 435 gr. Arrow at 273. Not bad for a 20 yr old bow
> I drilled and tapped it for a string stop. Took a lot of the vibration out.


Yep! I bought one like it in '93. I don't remember what it cost, but the bow shop owner asked me, "Do you also drive a Cadillac?"


----------



## ahunter55

My 2 Darton WH600s are still in use (1988 & 1989) as is my Recurve (Carroll take down) from 1975. I have a relative using my 2003 Darton Striker & I started this year with a 2 year old "used" Darton Vegas-Ex I purchased in 2009.
I'm shooting Easton Aluminums I purchased back in 2004 & I turned 70 a couple weeks ago-ain't nothin new in my tackle box...
1990 was the 2nd year for my WH600 & I took the Buck, Bear, Caribou + 2 hogs & 2 other Whitetails with it. A good year if you measure by kills. The Buffalo was in 2004 & 1st with my Darton Striker, then 2005 my last Elk trip & in 2010 a DIY Antelope out west. This year my "used" Darton, 3 years old has yet to contribute but they may be the fault of the operator...Your never too old.....


----------

